# My Girls :) more pics in post #11



## jenniferhope423 (Jun 25, 2007)

Today I decided to try to get some good pics of he girls. I have been playing with the settings on the camera for most of the morning and here are some shots I've gotten so far. I hope to get more this afternoon when Sophie wakes up 

Here they are playing...





























Sophie getting ready to pounce her sister..












































*PICS CONTINUED IN POST #11*


----------



## CeeCee's Mom (Sep 14, 2006)

They are truly sisters, just by looking at those pictures. Such adorable little girls. Love Sophie's dress......My girls will not stay still when I try to get them together.....lol!! Thanks for sharing such sweet moments!!!


----------



## jenniferhope423 (Jun 25, 2007)

I just got some really good ones of them together. I need to get them off of the camera and then I will post them


----------



## nostresstoday (Nov 10, 2009)

Bailey and Sophie look so cute :tender: . I can't imagaine how hard it is to get the two of them in the same camera shot. I know when I was trying to take pictures of my son's yorkie and Miley together it was close to impossible :smpullhair:.

Darlene and MiLey


----------



## thinkpink (Sep 25, 2004)

Both of them are beyond precious! I love Sophie's little dress too.


----------



## luvmyfurbaby (Feb 11, 2007)

Haha they look adorable!!:wub:


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

How cute your girls are! I am so glad they love each other.


----------



## donnad (Aug 22, 2006)

They are both so cute and it is so nice that they get along well.


----------



## Orla (Jul 5, 2009)

Your girls are adorable!


----------



## pinkpixie1588 (Oct 12, 2009)

Aww very cute! They look like they they really have fun together! 

Leila and Sophie have the same play face!


----------



## jenniferhope423 (Jun 25, 2007)

*Play Pics cont...*

Here are more "PLAY" pics. I just love that they play together even being so far apart in age :wub:


----------



## babymaltese (Dec 9, 2009)

they are so sweet together. :wub: thank you for sharing the pix.


----------



## Nissa Fiona (Nov 4, 2007)

Your girls are darling and you did a great job on the pictures!


----------



## remy (Jul 9, 2009)

your girls are so adorable together!


----------



## Hunter's Mom (Dec 8, 2008)

Bailey Grace reminds me of a giant lovable teddy bear with all that beautiful wavy hair!!! She seems to be a great big sister to Sophia!


----------



## nostresstoday (Nov 10, 2009)

ahhhh Sophie with her bum in the air :heart:...MiLey does that too.


----------



## CeeCee's Mom (Sep 14, 2006)

Sophie's little butt in the air is adorable:wub:!! They are so cute.....they seem to play so well~~~


----------



## DooLittle (Aug 12, 2009)

excellent photos, enjoyed them all, what is the difference in their ages?

each photo had a different caption i thought about while looking at, very good capture!

btw, how were you able to edit the title of your post to add on new photo in post eleven?!


----------



## jenniferhope423 (Jun 25, 2007)

DooLittle said:


> excellent photos, enjoyed them all, what is the difference in their ages?
> 
> each photo had a different caption i thought about while looking at, very good capture!
> 
> btw, how were you able to edit the title of your post to add on new photo in post eleven?!


They are almost 7 years apart in age. Sophie was born Nov. 7th last year and Bailey will be 7 June 18th. 

To edit the title and post you just go back to the post you made and click on the edit tab on the left corner of it. Then when it comes up to edit it click the advanced tab.


----------



## njdrake (Apr 23, 2007)

Great pictures! Your girls are both so pretty and you can tell by the pictures they get along so well. You need to post pictures more often.


----------



## Tiger's Mom (Jan 9, 2008)

Jenn, your girls are such playful diva's . . . .I bet they are already having a ball playing all the time.

I love every picture you posted . .that little Sophia is becoming quite the fashionista :chili:


----------



## uniquelovdolce (Mar 10, 2010)

ur girls are beautiful !


----------

